# Craftsman 32cc weedwacker



## mcsweeney11

I recently broke the pull cord on this machine, after much frustration I was able to take it apart and replace the cord thanks to advice from this site, thanks a lot. Got it back together and went to start, while the cord pulls and retracts it is not really cranking the engine to start, just making a metallic clang as it turns, any ideas of what I have done wrong. I am almost out of patience with it, seems to be a really bad design that it requires a total dismantle to change the pull cord. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hankster

What model is it?


----------



## daveM

Hello all,

I too recently was able to repair my pull cord on my Craftsman 32cc Weedwacker (model 358.791580). I didn't run into the issue McSweeny11 had.

Here's a recap of my steps: First I used an allen wrench to remove the front housing (the handle w/trigger). In order to fully remove those two pieces, I had to disconnect the kill switch wire and throttle cable (a small torx bolt holds that in place). Next is the fun part, removing the clutch drum. With info from Hankster I learned it is held on by another torx bolt down the shaft (mine was size T20). In order to loosen it (counter-clockwise) you need to get the crankshaft to stop spinning. Most people have been using a screwdriver against the flywheel, but this runs the danger of breaking one of the fins on the flywheel. Instead I removed the spark plug and inserted a length of rope (leaving out enough to remove it later, of course). While turning the crankshaft with the T20 torx wrench inserted in the bolt holding on the clutch drum, the piston finally butts up against the rope (nice soft cotton rope) and stops moving. The torx bolt holding the clutch drum then comes off quite easily. After that comes the clutch. Nice of them to include the OFF arrow to show you which direction to pound with the hammer and screwdriver. This took a little effort, but did eventually come off. Under that is a big washer that slides right off. If you tilt the whole unit forward, part # 38 (spacer) comes sliding out. Now I removed the four allen bolts in the front holding the housing on, and finally the two in the back that hold this housing on. The two in the back are different, so don't get them mixed up. Once the housing is off, you can get to the Kit-Pulley and restring the pull cord. Fortunately mine broke off about as close to the pullley as possible, so I just cut the end to clean it up, then heated the end with a match and squeezed it with my fingers to seal the end and make it all nice (hint, wet your fingertips first). After removing the remaing broken pull cord from the pulley, I then turned the pulley against the spring about 5 turns, held the pulley in place, threaded the rope into it through the housing, then tied it off in a similar manner to the way it was originally on there. Next I let the spring action slowly wind the cord back onto the pulley. Once that is done, both hands are freed up to get the end of the cord against the shaft and get the little screw back in that holds the pull cord in place. That was it. All done. Reassembled the parts in the reverse order. About the only concern at this point is to make sure that the end of the Shaft-Flex cable is properly inserted into the clutch drum before you finish assembling the handle housing. After reassembling it, I let it stand for a while, right side up, to let the gas settle. I had that thing upside down more often than not. Primed it, choked it, pulled the cord and vroom! Off I went wacking the two-foot tall grass in the corners and sides of my lawn. I don't know who's happier, me or my neighbors.

Many thanks to Hankster for his guidance to others, and to myself. I was not going to pay more than half the price of a new one to get a pull cord fixed.

Dave


----------



## parttime11

DaveM, good instructions. I really like the idea with the cotton rope. (almost can't wait until something breaks to try it) NoT!! but will try the next time. This site is great, I read on it about everyday. I'd like to know some of the stuff that hankster has forgot. lol


----------



## natedogg

I am trying to replace my pull string. Having trouble getting the clutch part off of my weedwhacker. I have the 32cc model number 358.795800. I read the great post of how to do it but I don't know how and where to hit the clutch to get it off. I know the arrow is there but I don't want to break it. I am assuming I have to hold the fins then as well when I hit the clutch? The thread trick I don't think works on this b/c design is different. Yes, I have read the other topics on this and does the 'off' part slide up and around the wings on the sides or not? I don't want to break that wing off, it seems like it bends too much when I prybar that down. Do I have to take the spring off? I don't want to have to try to reconnect that thing.

thanks.
I finally got the clutch off, there is a small hole on the housing that allows you to slip a screwdriver down in and hold the fins while you bang on the clutch with a rubber hammer. What a heck of a job to replace a pulley string.

thanks for the info.


----------



## jaredsylor

daveM - 
Brilliant repair instructions. So far I'm keeping up. Only question is; when I put the clutch back on do I need to tap on it with a hammer again to tighten it down again or can I just hand tighten it? 
Thanks


----------



## Guest

it sounds to me like you didn't connect it back to the flywheel correctly. Are you sure that your flywheel is not the problem? ..try taking a pair of pliers(not needle nose, maybe some channel locks or something..) and cranking over the engine slowly. If it doesnt want to turn over at all, youve got a problem lying deeper than just your pull cord. That might also be the reason why your pull cord went out in the first place.?


----------



## hankster

jaredsylor said:


> daveM -
> Brilliant repair instructions. So far I'm keeping up. Only question is; when I put the clutch back on do I need to tap on it with a hammer again to tighten it down again or can I just hand tighten it?
> Thanks


You should tap it on pretty firmly as that holds the flywheel in place. The clutch will naturally tighten with use.


----------



## toymn6366

*fixed my weedeater*

very helpful just fixed broke pullcord using this post thanks


----------



## Jchristopher

*craftsman 32CC weedwacker*

I was reading all the entries about the pull string replacement and I just finished that exactly. My weedwacker starts up but will not idle down. Did I get a screw out of adjustment? Please help.


----------



## raff

*Cannot keep clutch from loosening*



hankster said:


> You should tap it on pretty firmly as that holds the flywheel in place. The clutch will naturally tighten with use.


Hankster thank you for the great instructions but I tried several sharp taps with hammer and screwdriver but the clutch still will not remain tight. Any other suggestions? Thanks.

raff


----------

